# 40 Years of Quattro With Special Audi TT RS



## Lufetarg (May 31, 2021)

Stunning!


----------



## spigen (Apr 26, 2016)

nice!


----------



## Fat&Angry (Mar 10, 2021)

I know the original post is 1.5 years old now, but that is a fetching car.


----------

